# US Driver in South Africa - Insured?



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

We are doing a home exchange in South Africa which includes a car for us to drive. We have US driver's license and international driver's license. Are we insured in our car? The owner of the home and the car has full insurance.


----------

